# Opportunity! Brand experience day at Silvermere GC - Friday February 20th



## MikeH (Jan 27, 2015)

Evening all

We have a fantastic opportunity for 20 (yes 20!) golfers to attend a brand experience session at Silvermere in Surrey from 1pm to around 5pm on Friday February 20th http://www.silvermeregolfstore.com/about_us-content.aspx

I can't reveal the brand at this stage but it's one of the biggest names in the game and during the afternoon session you'll get to see and trial 2015 product, speak to the brand's experts and receive a brand goody bag. GM will be there to cover the event

To put yourself forward for what I know is going to be a great event please send an email with the following info to

golfmonthly@timeinc.com

email subject line - 'Silvermere brand experience'

Name
Forum username
Age
Handicap
Home club (if applicable)
Full what's in the bag line-up...
Driver
FW(s)
Hybrids(s)
Irons
Wedges
Putter
Ball

Deadline for applications is midnight this coming Sunday February 1st

Those selected will be informed they have a place by 6pm on Tuesday February 3rd

You will need to get yourself to Silvermere and be happy to be featured in any GM content on the day


----------



## MikeH (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: Opportunity! Brand experience day at Silvermere GC - Friday February*

Sorry Friday 20th! Can't seem to edit original post on mobile


----------



## GB72 (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: Opportunity! Brand experience day at Silvermere GC - Friday February*

Damn, not sure if I will still be "off games" after a spot of minor surgery the weekend before


----------



## bigslice (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: Opportunity! Brand experience day at Silvermere GC - Friday February*

please be donnay i need new balls


----------



## Siren (Jan 28, 2015)

*Re: Opportunity! Brand experience day at Silvermere GC - Friday February*

Good luck to everyone entering, I started a new job 4th of Jan and unable to book any leave yet


----------



## golfsaint (Jan 28, 2015)

*Re: Opportunity! Brand experience day at Silvermere GC - Friday February*

a very good luck to all who enter, my wedding anniversay,so i guess if i want to make the next year i better say no and keep my golf "balls".

Have a great day ladies and gents


----------



## Joff (Jan 28, 2015)

*Re: Opportunity! Brand experience day at Silvermere GC - Friday February*

Applied! Another amazing opportunity.


----------



## Martin70 (Jan 28, 2015)

*Re: Opportunity! Brand experience day at Silvermere GC - Friday February*



Joff said:



			Applied! Another amazing opportunity.
		
Click to expand...

Good luck to all - just a little earlier in the year to book holidays myself.


----------



## bladeplayer (Jan 28, 2015)

*Re: Opportunity! Brand experience day at Silvermere GC - Friday February*

Another Great opportunity well done GM , 

have too much going on at the min to try for this so good luck to all who enter


----------



## Sir Scoop-A-Lot (Jan 28, 2015)

*Re: Opportunity! Brand experience day at Silvermere GC - Friday February*

Dammit!! I have just committed to going to Ireland that week. Doh! 

Good luck to those that enter!


----------



## Banzai (Jan 28, 2015)

*Re: Opportunity! Brand experience day at Silvermere GC - Friday February*

I am holiday that week, shame, have fun if you win!


----------



## bluewolf (Jan 28, 2015)

*Re: Opportunity! Brand experience day at Silvermere GC - Friday February*

Great opportunity.. Bit far for me, but good luck to those who enter :thup:


----------



## fripnchips (Jan 28, 2015)

*Re: Opportunity! Brand experience day at Silvermere GC - Friday February*

Great opportunity... Entered


----------



## CMAC (Jan 28, 2015)

*Re: Opportunity! Brand experience day at Silvermere GC - Friday February*

Sounds real fun day, pity I didnt live closer. I'm sure you'll all have a memorable experience.

Take lots of pics for the forumers left behind.


----------



## hines57 (Jan 28, 2015)

thanks once again to GM - application submitted!


----------



## stuvr6 (Jan 29, 2015)

Another great opportunity, thanks GM!


----------



## bladeplayer (Jan 29, 2015)

*Re: Opportunity! Brand experience day at Silvermere GC - Friday February*



Sir Scoop-A-Lot said:



			Dammit!! I have just committed to going to Ireland that week. Doh! 

Good luck to those that enter!
		
Click to expand...

Irelands not that bad , where u coming to ?


----------



## Jay1 (Jan 29, 2015)

*Re: Opportunity! Brand experience day at Silvermere GC - Friday February*

Sounds good, and not too far for me. 
Entered


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Jan 29, 2015)

*Re: Opportunity! Brand experience day at Silvermere GC - Friday February*

I would enter this, but feel it may be a bit greedy considering GM gave me new irons at Silvermere only about 3 months ago.


----------



## sportsbob (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: Opportunity! Brand experience day at Silvermere GC - Friday February*

Applied and a tad excited.


----------



## winty57 (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: Opportunity! Brand experience day at Silvermere GC - Friday February*

entered, im sure it will be a great day wether selcted or not


----------



## MikeH (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: Opportunity! Brand experience day at Silvermere GC - Friday February*

the following have been selected and can expect an email today with more details

Martin Bedborough
Chris Huntley
Jason Ward
Sean Wheatley
Jonathan Street
James Brown
Paul Little
David Harding
Adam Raphael
Adam Heyes
Les Hines
Martin Leo
Stuart Neville
James Dandridge
Jon Andrews
Mike Stillman
Stuart Bennett
Rob Berry
Richard Parr
Richard Merry


----------



## hines57 (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: Opportunity! Brand experience day at Silvermere GC - Friday February*

many thanks Mike - will be watching for the email. 



MikeH said:



			the following have been selected and can expect an email today with more details

Martin Bedborough
Chris Huntley
Jason Ward
Sean Wheatley
Jonathan Street
James Brown
Paul Little
David Harding
Adam Raphael
Adam Heyes
Les Hines
Martin Leo
Stuart Neville
James Dandridge
Jon Andrews
Mike Stillman
Stuart Bennett
Rob Berry
Richard Parr
Richard Merry
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Sir Scoop-A-Lot (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: Opportunity! Brand experience day at Silvermere GC - Friday February*



bladeplayer said:



			Irelands not that bad , where u coming to ?
		
Click to expand...

I am actually really looking forward to the trip, first time to visit the emerald isle. It just always seems GM opportunities wait for me to book holidays! haha.

We are going to Dublin for the week for HID's birthday. Looking forward to sampling some proper Guinness!


----------



## BTatHome (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: Opportunity! Brand experience day at Silvermere GC - Friday February*

Well done all, will be good to be able able to test out an entire range.

Big question now is ... which brand?

My guess is Callaway


----------



## winty57 (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: Opportunity! Brand experience day at Silvermere GC - Friday February*

Thanks GM, looking forward to meeting the guys and trying `the brand`...................


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: Opportunity! Brand experience day at Silvermere GC - Friday February*



BTatHome said:



			Well done all, will be good to be able able to test out an entire range.

Big question now is ... which brand?

My guess is Callaway 

Click to expand...

I aint saying, but it isnt them


----------



## BTatHome (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: Opportunity! Brand experience day at Silvermere GC - Friday February*

Not many of the big players have a complete equipment range.  If it's Srixon/Cleveland I'm gonna be sick to not get a chance !


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: Opportunity! Brand experience day at Silvermere GC - Friday February*

Congrats everyone. Silvermere is a great set up and if you have some spare time make sure you check out the HUGE shop they have. Seem to have absolutely everything in there. How I restrained from buying anything when I was there for the Yonex fitting I don't know.


----------



## GB72 (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: Opportunity! Brand experience day at Silvermere GC - Friday February*

My guess would be Cobra


----------



## BTatHome (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: Opportunity! Brand experience day at Silvermere GC - Friday February*



GB72 said:



			My guess would be Cobra
		
Click to expand...

i thought that too, but then saw that 'Balls' was listed at the bottom.


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: Opportunity! Brand experience day at Silvermere GC - Friday February*

If it's Nike I'm going to be gutted I didn't throw my name in the hat!


----------



## Dando (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: Opportunity! Brand experience day at Silvermere GC - Friday February*

its Titleist as I have just had my invite!


----------



## PieMan (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: Opportunity! Brand experience day at Silvermere GC - Friday February*

Really thrilled and delighted to have been chosen - thank you GM.

Looking forward to trying out the Titleist range.


----------



## Dando (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: Opportunity! Brand experience day at Silvermere GC - Friday February*

sorry, forgot to say thanks to GM for the invite.
Just need to decide whether to get 18 holes in before hand!!!!


----------



## Davehard8 (Feb 3, 2015)

Thanks for the invite GM. Is this on the Friday or Thursday as my email says Thursday


----------



## Jay1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Awesome, really looking forward to this. 

Thanks GM


----------



## Duckster (Feb 3, 2015)

Simply over the moon!!  Can't wait!!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 3, 2015)

Hopefully you guys will come away with some nice goodies....at the very least a couple of boxes of Pro V's!!


----------



## Piece (Feb 3, 2015)

Enjoy testing the 3 wood. IMHO it's the best club I've tested in years. No doubt it's  even better with fitted shafts and a knowledge of pro Titleist fitter!


----------



## hines57 (Feb 3, 2015)

Piece said:



			Enjoy testing the 3 wood. IMHO it's the best club I've tested in years. No doubt it's  even better with fitted shafts and a knowledge of pro Titleist fitter!
		
Click to expand...

Looking forward to it. The last time I tried the 3 wood was the 910 and I just couldn't get on with it even though I wanted to. I put two 910 hybrids in the bag at the time and really wanted to match up the 3 wood! Let's see what the latest versions hold in store!!


----------



## Joff (Feb 3, 2015)

Many thanks for this!!!
Just a question...
Email says thurs 19th, this thread title says friday 20th?

Jonathan Street


----------



## Joff (Feb 3, 2015)

Actually, it seems I have a second email double confirming it's the thursday...


----------



## hines57 (Feb 3, 2015)

Joff said:



			Actually, it seems I have a second email double confirming it's the thursday...
		
Click to expand...

me to  - Thursday the 19th Feb


----------



## Joff (Feb 3, 2015)

Hmm. Might be grovelling at work if it's the thursday, as I'm due to work!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 3, 2015)

Ive asked Mike to look into the date confusion

watch this space

If anyone definitely can't make the 19th, then suggest you let Mike know ASAP


----------



## sawtooth (Feb 3, 2015)

Thanks GM looking forward to it. :thup:


----------



## Joff (Feb 3, 2015)

Had more confirmation that it's thursday 19th from Jake via email.


----------



## MikeH (Feb 3, 2015)

to double double confirm it is Thursday 19th
sorry I was obviously having a moment last week when i put this up. must have got 20 from the number of golfers we were looking for
all those selected by will have been emailed the confirmation from the GM office
hope it hasn't caused anyone issues
should be a good day


----------



## Sybez (Feb 3, 2015)

I'll go if anyone can't make the Thursday!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 3, 2015)

Happy days. I'm confirmed. Where are we all meeting? Range, bar?


----------



## Joff (Feb 3, 2015)

We're bringing our own bats right? Email says golfing attire. I have no idea what this whole day entails! Exciting.


----------



## Davehard8 (Feb 3, 2015)

Can't wait. Thanks for the invite


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 3, 2015)

Joff said:



			We're bringing our own bats right? Email says golfing attire. I have no idea what this whole day entails! Exciting.
		
Click to expand...

Plan to take my clubs and hit the range before hand...just in case


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 3, 2015)

Joff said:



			Hmm. Might be grovelling at work if it's the thursday, as I'm due to work!
		
Click to expand...

I'm already grovelling, don't want to miss this, thanks GM.



HomerJSimpson said:



			Plan to take my clubs and hit the range before hand...just in case
		
Click to expand...

What, just in case we might be allowed to hit them rather than just drool over themâ€¦â€¦. Come on Homer!


----------



## BTatHome (Feb 3, 2015)

I have all week off  


.... shame I didn't get picked


----------



## Golfmmad (Feb 3, 2015)

Wow, first time in nearly 6 years and I'm lucky at last!

During my working week I drive past Silvermere Golf Course at least 2-3 times and always think I'd love a game there, probably more than any other golf course I pass by. Must be the sweeping fairway that you can see as you drive past!

Thank you very much Golf Monthly!

I'll certainly be taking me clubs, what time's everybody getting there?


----------



## Jay1 (Feb 3, 2015)

I've booked the afternoon off but thinking of changing it to the whole day depending when everyone is planning on getting there.


----------



## masterosouffle (Feb 3, 2015)

Cheers GM, Looking forward to it!

I'd be up for a round in the morning if we can get a tee time, anyone interested?


----------



## sawtooth (Feb 3, 2015)

masterosouffle said:



			Cheers GM, Looking forward to it!

I'd be up for a round in the morning if we can get a tee time, anyone interested?
		
Click to expand...

I would be up for a game.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 3, 2015)

sawtooth said:



			I would be up for a game.
		
Click to expand...

Can't commit to a game at the moment, not sure what's happening at work in the morning, but have got a provisional nod for slipping away for a long lunchâ€¦â€¦ :thup:


----------



## masterosouffle (Feb 3, 2015)

Just been on their website and the tee is reserved for about a week solid, so not sure what's going on, I'll call in the morning and feed back with any availability they may have, I'll ask very nicely


----------



## stuvr6 (Feb 3, 2015)

Gutted, I've been selected, but now working on the Thursday... I've let GM know, so hopefully another lucky forummer will get a chance!


----------



## sportsbob (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: Opportunity! Brand experience day at Silvermere GC - Friday February*



MikeH said:



			the following have been selected and can expect an email today with more details

Martin Bedborough
Chris Huntley
Jason Ward
Sean Wheatley
Jonathan Street
James Brown
Paul Little
David Harding
Adam Raphael
Adam Heyes
Les Hines
Martin Leo
Stuart Neville
James Dandridge
Jon Andrews
Mike Stillman
Stuart Bennett
Rob Berry
Richard Parr
Richard Merry
		
Click to expand...

Excellent, thanks Mike, looking forward to it immensely. Best tell the wife I suppose that I am going away for the day!


----------



## Duckster (Feb 3, 2015)

masterosouffle said:



			Just been on their website and the tee is reserved for about a week solid, so not sure what's going on, I'll call in the morning and feed back with any availability they may have, I'll ask very nicely 

Click to expand...

Only lets you book 14 days in advance, which is why it's greyed out.

Not committing to a game at the moment as I'll have long drive down the M6, but once it gets closer I might be tempted to set the alarm to stupid o'clock!

Can't wait!


----------



## sportsbob (Feb 3, 2015)

masterosouffle said:



			Cheers GM, Looking forward to it!

*I'd be up for a round in the morning if we can get a tee time, anyone interested?[/*QUOTE]

I'd be interested.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Dando (Feb 3, 2015)

I'll be up for a game in the morning if it can be arranged


----------



## Jay1 (Feb 3, 2015)

I could be up for a game if I can swing it with work.


----------



## sawtooth (Feb 3, 2015)

masterosouffle said:



			Just been on their website and the tee is reserved for about a week solid, so not sure what's going on, I'll call in the morning and feed back with any availability they may have, I'll ask very nicely 

Click to expand...

Tell 'em Mike sent you


----------



## masterosouffle (Feb 3, 2015)

Looks like way have a few for a round, great course and great value at Â£20!
How early would you be happy to play? I'm thinking we'd need to be out pretty sharpish 7:30 - 8:00, to get round, have a bite to eat and be ready for one...


----------



## Dando (Feb 4, 2015)

I have no problems getting there for 7am for a 7.30ish kick off


----------



## chrisd (Feb 4, 2015)

Had I known it was the Thursday I'd have put my name in too! On the Friday I was unable to as its my 40th wedding anniversary that weekend and couldn't make it!

Doh!


----------



## Joff (Feb 4, 2015)

I'd love to have a round, alas I finish work @ 7am, just under 3 hours away


----------



## Joff (Feb 4, 2015)

Anyone care to speculate on what the day will contain?
Anybody know? Haha
Seeing and trialling the 915 range I presume.


----------



## Sybez (Feb 4, 2015)

stuvr6 said:



			Gutted, I've been selected, but now working on the Thursday... I've let GM know, so hopefully another lucky forummer will get a chance!
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear you can't make it. Can I have his place GM?


----------



## sportsbob (Feb 4, 2015)

early suits me. How many of us are playing?


----------



## masterosouffle (Feb 4, 2015)

I have booked two tee times 07:30 & 07:39, and will go back and confirm numbers in a few days. Round should be 4-41/2 hours, which will give us time for lunch before a one start.

Can you please confirm if you wish to play by adding your name to the list below

Masterosouffle 
Dando
Sportsbob


----------



## matchrat (Feb 4, 2015)

Cheers GM really excited to be on this

Would love to play in the morning but there is no way I can get there that early

See you all on the 19th !!!!


----------



## matchrat (Feb 4, 2015)

matchrat said:



			Cheers GM really excited to be on this

Would love to play in the morning but there is no way I can get there that early

See you all on the 19th !!!!
		
Click to expand...

Thinking about if anyone fancies playing 9 teeing of around 10am I'd be up for that


----------



## PieMan (Feb 4, 2015)

masterosouffle said:



			I have booked two tee times 07:30 & 07:39, and will go back and confirm numbers in a few days. Round should be 4-41/2 hours, which will give us time for lunch before a one start.

Can you please confirm if you wish to play by adding your name to the list below

Masterosouffle 
Dando
Sportsbob
PieMan
		
Click to expand...

Would be interested in a knock in the morning!


----------



## golfdub (Feb 4, 2015)

masterosouffle said:



			I have booked two tee times 07:30 & 07:39, and will go back and confirm numbers in a few days. Round should be 4-41/2 hours, which will give us time for lunch before a one start.

Can you please confirm if you wish to play by adding your name to the list below

Masterosouffle 
Dando
Sportsbob
Golf dub
		
Click to expand...

I've  added my name for a knock about in the morning


----------



## golfdub (Feb 4, 2015)

golfdub said:



			I've  added my name for a knock about in the morning
		
Click to expand...


Sorry pieman I seemed to of left you out. Who ever adds their name next please add pieman

&#128558;


----------



## winty57 (Feb 4, 2015)

would liked to have joined you guys, but working it out would have to be up at 5am  see you for lunch possibly


----------



## masterosouffle (Feb 4, 2015)

I'm planning on leaving before 5!


----------



## sawtooth (Feb 4, 2015)

masterosouffle said:



			I have booked two tee times 07:30 & 07:39, and will go back and confirm numbers in a few days. Round should be 4-41/2 hours, which will give us time for lunch before a one start.

Can you please confirm if you wish to play by adding your name to the list below

Masterosouffle 
Dando
Sportsbob
PieMan
Golf dub
Sawtooth
		
Click to expand...

Added myself.


----------



## winty57 (Feb 4, 2015)

masterosouffle said:



			I'm planning on leaving before 5!
		
Click to expand...

you must be keen!


----------



## Golfmmad (Feb 4, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Plan to take my clubs and hit the range before hand...just in case
		
Click to expand...

Me too Homer, although I'd love to play a round but would rather be fresh for the "Brand experience".

Anyway Martin, I've heard that coffee's are on you in the bar! 

I'm aiming to get there about 11ish.


----------



## Luca4 (Feb 4, 2015)

Thanks GM
could be about in the morning if you need someone to make the numbers up!


----------



## Joff (Feb 5, 2015)

I'll be getting there around 10-10.30ish. I guess 9 holes is possible. I'll be fresh from a nightshift at work and a 3hr drive haha


----------



## matchrat (Feb 5, 2015)

Joff said:



			I'll be getting there around 10-10.30ish. I guess 9 holes is possible. I'll be fresh from a nightshift at work and a 3hr drive haha
		
Click to expand...


I'd be up for 9 around then but I need to know in advance so I can let work know I need a full day instead of a half day
Ta


----------



## masterosouffle (Feb 5, 2015)

Luca4 said:



			Thanks GM
could be about in the morning if you need someone to make the numbers up!
		
Click to expand...

You're more than welcome, still a couple of places remaining, add your name to the list to confirm (or just say yes and I'll add you!)


----------



## sportsbob (Feb 5, 2015)

Joff said:



			I'll be getting there around 10-10.30ish. I guess 9 holes is possible. I'll be fresh from a nightshift at work *and a 3hr drive haha*

Click to expand...

I would give you a lift Joff but I am making that 3 hour drive the evening before.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 5, 2015)

Golfmmad said:



			Me too Homer, although I'd love to play a round but would rather be fresh for the "Brand experience".

Anyway Martin, I've heard that coffee's are on you in the bar! 

I'm aiming to get there about 11ish.
		
Click to expand...

I'll stand you a coffee about 12.30 after my intensive range session. Takes ages to perfect the shank to order


----------



## Golfmmad (Feb 5, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I'll stand you a coffee about 12.30 after my intensive range session. Takes ages to perfect the shank to order
		
Click to expand...

Nice one! :thup:

I'll wander down to the range and loosen up a bit - but it won't be intensive!  :fore:


----------



## Joff (Feb 6, 2015)

sportsbob said:



			I would give you a lift Joff but I am making that 3 hour drive the evening before.
		
Click to expand...

No worries! Nice to have another golfer from the area going!


----------



## sportsbob (Feb 7, 2015)

golfdub said:



			I've  added my name for a knock about in the morning
		
Click to expand...




sawtooth said:



			I have booked two tee times 07:30 & 07:39, and will go back and confirm  numbers in a few days. Round should be 4-41/2 hours, which will give us time for  lunch before a one start.

 Can you please confirm if you wish to play by  adding your name to the list below

 Masterosouffle 
 Dando
 Sportsbob
 PieMan
 Golf dub
 Sawtooth

Added myself.
		
Click to expand...

Fancy a mini comp between us? I will donate a bottle of scrumpy as a prize


----------



## masterosouffle (Feb 7, 2015)

Sounds like a plan! I'm sure I have some Kent cider to go with your Scrumpy...


----------



## Jay1 (Feb 7, 2015)

Ahhhh man, playing for cider, now I really wanna join in for a game


----------



## Davehard8 (Feb 8, 2015)

Anyone going from Essex?


----------



## sawtooth (Feb 12, 2015)

I cant make golf before now as I need to work the morning. See everyone there for 1.00pm.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 12, 2015)

sawtooth said:



			I cant make golf before now as I need to work the morning. See everyone there for 1.00pm.
		
Click to expand...

Same for me, where are we meeting; range, bar or looking for Homer in the shoe departmentâ€¦â€¦


----------



## Duckster (Feb 12, 2015)

I've no chance of getting there for a round beforehand, got a nice 4 hour drive down on the M6.  Well, anywhere between 3.5 and 5 hours depending of traffic.  Aiming to get there around 11-11.30, but may pop into my mates in Guildford for a brew.

Can't wait!

*For the Titleist stuff, I don't get this excited over a chance of having a coffee.


----------



## masterosouffle (Feb 12, 2015)

I've sent a PM to those who have said they would like to play a round or expressed interest, still time if you fancy joining us, 7:30 tee...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 12, 2015)

I'll be on the range from 11.30 until 12.30. Has anyone been told where we are *suppose* to congregate


----------



## Joff (Feb 12, 2015)

Would be good to know. We might get a follow up email with details closer to this time next week.

How many who are going have twitter?


----------



## PieMan (Feb 12, 2015)

masterosouffle said:



			I've sent a PM to those who have said they would like to play a round or expressed interest, still time if you fancy joining us, 7:30 tee...
		
Click to expand...

I'm still up for playing beforehand.


----------



## golfdub (Feb 12, 2015)

masterosouffle said:



			I've sent a PM to those who have said they would like to play a round or expressed interest, still time if you fancy joining us, 7:30 tee...
		
Click to expand...

I didn't get no pm &#128575;


----------



## masterosouffle (Feb 12, 2015)

golfdub said:



			I didn't get no pm &#128575;
		
Click to expand...

If you didn't then I guess no one did!

If you could confirm on here, I'll try another pm tomorrow as I'd put my mobile no. Etc on it in case people were running late or needed to get in touch, cheers!


----------



## Dando (Feb 12, 2015)

No pm but still up for a round before hand and looking forward to a 5am alarm!!!!
I have twitter  @dandridge_james


----------



## sportsbob (Feb 13, 2015)

No pm. Twitter account @sportsbob73


----------



## hines57 (Feb 13, 2015)

Joff said:



			Would be good to know. We might get a follow up email with details closer to this time next week.

How many who are going have twitter?
		
Click to expand...

 @leshines57 - looking forward to meeting you all


----------



## Luca4 (Feb 13, 2015)

@Luca4  Looking forward to it!


----------



## golfdub (Feb 13, 2015)

I will start a thread in the arrange game section if need be just to clarify things ?


----------



## Joff (Feb 13, 2015)

Shouldn't be able to miss 20 of us!
Wonder why they are choosing so many.

Twitter - @joffstreet


----------



## Jay1 (Feb 13, 2015)

I'm guessing the whole upstairs section will be reserved for this, hence a lot of space for 20 of us. I've seen it closed up there before when they have manufacturers in.

I'm still not sure whether I'll be able to get the morning off, so for now can't commit to a game beforehand, although it would be nice to get out.

Our and twitter @jonjay_a


----------

